# Does oto cat count as one fish??



## phuile (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a 10 gallon tank. I have one small oto cat left in it, he is fine. I want to add more fish but would like to have a good feng shui number of fish in the tank. I vaguely remember that the oto cat doesn't count as one fish, but I can't remember.

So if 3 is a good number I should get 3 new fish, plus the oto cat. But if I am wrong, I end up with 4 fish ... The oto cat is really small, blackish and hides under leaves all the time. Or can he be counted as the "black fish" in the gourp?

Can someone help here?

Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I really can't understand what you're asking? A fish is a fish. Why wouldn't it be counted?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed.He has a bioload as well,so he would be counted as a fish.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

I believe they are counted as cats. Fortunately the same stocking rules apply to cats and fish. One inch of feline per gallon of actual water volume.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cats are tricky in tanks.I suggest the egyptian mau as for less hair to clog the filter.Be aware,many cats love to eat fish,and are great jumpers so keep a good lid on the tank.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello phuile...

A 10 G tank will really limit the number of fish you can safely keep. Even with good filtration and aeration, I'd recommend keeping no more than five or six small and I repeat, small fish. This number may even allow for a couple of plants too.

B


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dwarf Chili Rasboras, (AKA: Mosquito Rasboras) are GREAT for a 10g because 2 of them equals 1". They are seriously tiny! (They are considered to be a micro-rasbora.) And they are soooo brightly coloured! I've got a few in my tank and I LOVE them!!!

(Oto cats need a group to be happy.... I'd say 3 being the lowest.) You could get 2 more Otos and 4-6 Chilis - seriously, they are minutely small!!! Therefore, their bio-load is considered that of a shrimp.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> I really can't understand what you're asking? A fish is a fish.


Not sure I completely understand either. But if you're asking about a hit on the bio load of the tank, then yes, you need to count it as you would any other fish.


----------



## phuile (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello all, Thanks for all your answers ... my question is actually nore directed towards how Feng Shui counted the number of fish in a tank. For example, keeping 3, 6 etc number of fish is auspicious, whereas 4 is not. However, some theories I think count only the "main" fish in the tank, and not anything else that is put there for "maintenance' purposes. I have searched further and found that most people tend to count the cat.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Interesting...a fish is a fish regardless of status in the tank.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, if it has a bioload it should be counted... so everything should be counted...


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

My brain hurts... why does it have to be feng shui? 

I'd think it would be safest to go with the number of fish that the species needs to be happy (ex: Otos need at least 3 and Chilis need 5-6,) rather than to go with what's Feng Shui... unless of course you keep fish that don't need to be in a group, so you can have 1 of "such a fish" and 1 of "such a fish" etc... until you reach your "Feng Shui number." More than 4 of some types of fish is just better, because that's how the fish live in the wild - in a school made up of 6 or more. Therefore, they tend to do better if kept that way in an aquarium. They _can _survive if kept in less than ideal numbers (for example, I now have 1 Cardinal Tetra left out of 7 and 1 Chili Rasbora left out of 5, and haven't replaced their numbers because I'm going to be getting different fish once they die) but they are by no means _thriving.
_
Fish keeping doesn't exactly match up with Feng Shui methods.... you gotta' do what's best for the fish if you want them to be happy and healthy, not just eye pleasing.

Sorry, not trying to sound rude or harsh or anything.... I just don't want any fish to end up being unhappy/unhealthy because of improper stocking methods.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

If a 1 1/2" Oto doesn't count, then I should be able to throw 100 Neons Tetras (1") in to my 10G, no problem!!

*j4


----------

